# EU Citizen: How much money to move to Cyprus???



## 2cyprus (Sep 20, 2011)

Hello,

I am an EU citizen and thinking of moving to Cyprus as a self sufficient individual (I would not be seeking employment and I would not be registering as self-employed). I will have private health insurance.

My question is: Does anyone know what guidelines the immigration police would require to prove that I am self-sufficient. 

Is a minimum amount of money in Cyprus bank account required? 

Will they accept accounts held outside Cyprus? 

Is some form of regular income from outside Cyprus needed, or are savings in an of themselves enough?

Regards,

2cyprus


----------



## Miss Daisy (Jan 24, 2011)

For a single person, the amount is somewhere between €8,000 and €10,000 in a Cyprus bank account. Information on funds in accounts outside of Cyprus will be useful. My theory is to provide as much information as possible - bureaucracies love paperwork so I give them as much as I can. No regular income is requireed, savings are sufficient for them if they are sufficient for you.


----------

